# People for Bikes information is very confusing and sometimes not accurate?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, check this out.














LEGAL OR ILLEGAL?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Gutch said:


> So, check this out.
> View attachment 1156941
> View attachment 1156942
> 
> ...


Dear God. The PFB graphics make it appear like federal land doesn't exist.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

P4B had California's laws totally misconstrued for a while; I think they're OK at P4B now. (The law that was passed wasn't what they had lobbied for)

If in doubt go straight to the appurtenant government web pages and read the regulations for yourself.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

IME, both the info on their site and the knowledge of the individuals I've dealt with there is a bit generalized and not always accurate. The only way to really know is to ask where you want to ride.


----------

